# Jock Villager Tier List



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

Next up is jocks! I'll wait about an hour before I post sisterly/Uchi and lazy! I'm now realizing maybe I should have posted them all in one thread, but oh well, too late for that.

Link -








						Create a Animal Crossing: New Horizons Jock Villagers Tier List
					

Every jock villager currently available in AC:NH.




					tiermaker.com
				






And my tier list





Ribbot is love, Ribbot is life. Actually the Jock frogs in general own me. Frobert would be in my town in a heartbeat if I didn't love Ribbot so much.


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

Distribution is relatively even on this one.


----------



## Milano (May 21, 2020)

Biased toward Dom because of my love of sheep villagers.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)

I'm not really a fan of the jocks. I haven't had Dom but from all the videos I've seen online, I intend to claim him whenever Rory decides to move out. He's so expressive and adorable!


----------



## Braixen (May 21, 2020)

I quite hate jocks LOL
Dom is the only one I actually like, but I have attachments to Rod from NL :0


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

Here is mine


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2020)

I'm really starting to have a mighty need for Dom...


----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

Here's mines:


----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)




----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

unpopular opinion: i do NOT like Dom at all


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)

these are fun!


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

me @ y'all putting ribbot on low tiers


----------



## alpacalypse (May 21, 2020)

this one was tough—so many jocks i like! c':


----------



## PaperCat (May 21, 2020)

Mine is all over the place lol


----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

My C and D tier are really full haha


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 21, 2020)

I love Biff with all my heart.  His unique eyes get me everytime. Bill was on first town and he's a cutie. I probably would not dislike Lions and tigers if they did something different with their faces. I like designs and color patterns. It just their faces are a no.


----------



## condor (May 21, 2020)




----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## 5cm/s (May 22, 2020)

for jocks, i have a lot of villagers who are "meh" (B tier), that i'm okay with but wouldn't actively seek out


----------



## celesludenberg (May 22, 2020)

I don’t like jocks but I love frogs and I especially love Teddy.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 22, 2020)

I have much stronger opinions on jock villagers than I thought I did. Moose makes me angry.


----------



## Snek (May 22, 2020)

Sparro was my first ever jock. Kid Cat and the robot duo are my favs


----------



## ayeeprill (May 22, 2020)

LindseyKate04 said:


> View attachment 263074
> 
> I have much stronger opinions on jock villagers than I thought I did. Moose makes me angry.



i don't know what they were going for when they made moose.
but they did not succeed.


----------



## Hanif1807 (May 22, 2020)

Please come back Rowan!


----------



## sunshower (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)




----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

I hate so many jocks lmaooooo


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

I like most jocks, this was hard!!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 22, 2020)

Mac is a bulldog so I'm surprised more people wouldn't like him.


----------



## brangein (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

I know this looks bad but i dont like jocks so thats why lol


----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

Jocks are very "meh" to me. Not very picky with many of them, and would typically take any of them that aren't in my D tier, but I have a soft spot for Pierce for being one of my first villagers ever in the AC series.


----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

Here is my list


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 22, 2020)

So... not my favorite character type. Though Buck is my starter villager in NH and he has grown on me. The rest can go, though I would not hate to let B tier stay for a while.


----------



## jozial (May 22, 2020)

I don't like jocks, so I would only want the first two in my town anyway... I seem to always get stuck with the ugliest ones at the bottom


----------



## Altarium (May 22, 2020)

Why do y'all hate Teddy omg...


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)




----------



## nenka (May 22, 2020)

Altarium said:


> Why do y'all hate Teddy omg...



This.


----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)

I thought worse...


----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

Dom has really grown on me...and I would like to have a sheep on my island...hmmm


----------



## Corvusrene (May 22, 2020)

Sometimes I feel like i'm the only person who actually likes jocks


----------



## Daisies (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)




----------



## DawnAri (May 22, 2020)

I actually dislike so many jocks BUT I was surprised by how many I was thiking 'okay, not too bad'


----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)

Bud has his own rank. He's just that awesome.
Biff rose from C to A thanks to his new colour in NH. He looks so much better now.


----------



## icecreamcheese (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Raz (May 22, 2020)

Bill, Antonio, Ruddy

Everyone else is irrelevant in my book


----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Scoot is Olympic Swimmer.


----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

I think it's pretty obvious which personality type I don't like very much.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Envy (May 22, 2020)




----------



## JKDOS (May 22, 2020)

A lot of the designs are unappealing. I wish there were some wolves.


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

I actually really like a good number of the Jock designs - not the biggest fan of the personality though.


----------



## Odette (May 22, 2020)

Jocks are probably my least favourite personality... As you can see, I don’t have any interest in the overwhelming majority of them.


----------



## Octolino (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Dando (May 22, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> Next up is jocks! I'll wait about an hour before I post sisterly/Uchi and lazy! I'm now realizing maybe I should have posted them all in one thread, but oh well, too late for that.
> 
> Link -
> 
> ...


Nooooooooo, Frobert is the best!!!


----------



## Sheando (May 22, 2020)

I love Jocks. So many great designs to choose from!


----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

Oh dear.


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)

An important footnote that Billy is only a cool fella as a starter. His original house is so tragic that I'd probably drop him lower under that circumstance


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

Here's my list~!


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

Bam, it will always be Bam no matter what.


----------



## Ichiban (May 22, 2020)

love jock villagers


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

S : The best for me 
A : Quite fond of 
B : Adoptable 
C : Not interesting
 D : Can't stand


----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)

(sorry scoot )


----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

This one was a bit trickier to do, but this is what I ended up with:


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)

Iggly is the greatest villager of all time.


----------



## carackobama (May 23, 2020)

I actually love a lot more jocks than I realised!


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

I love sly!


----------



## sfelix (May 23, 2020)

Well, seems I'm one of the only ones who likes poor little Moose!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

I think I might have weird preferences when it comes to jock villagers!


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 28, 2020)

Anyone who puts Ribbot and Biff anywhere but the D tier is automatically wrong.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s mine 
https://tiermaker.com/create/animal-crossing-new-horizons-jock-villagers-305259
kid cat will be my number 1 jock, Ribbot is such an adorable character! Usually see him lifting waits xD I had Tybalt and Sly in my village,they weren’t as characters but not my favorites, and the villagers in the d tier list areugly villagers whom I’ve never met!


----------



## pup (Jun 28, 2020)

RIP jocks i don’t care for most of them lol. they’re my favorite personality in NH after disliking them for a decade tho. 

i have always thought billy was cranky and i want him now that i know he is a jock. tybalt is my prince. tad is cute nuff said. good mouf.


----------



## Greylake (Jun 28, 2020)

You will never convince me otherwise.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

Not the hugest fan of jocks, really.


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

I don't really like the jock personality and wasn't planning on having any on my island since I thought that all the jocks were either too average or ugly, until I met Genji. Too bad his house exterior glitched once I invited him from the campsite   This is the only personality type that I don't have a 'my baby' tier ranked villager but Genji has the potential to become my jock baby 
This video has made me like Kid Cat slightly more than average though, I highly recommend that you watch it:


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 28, 2020)

As it should be~


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## 1% Critical Hit (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## whimsycreator (Jun 28, 2020)

I’m not really a jock fan. This list may change I guess if I befriend some more? Honestly I feel like I’ve already changed my mind on some of them... some suddenly look cuter and some suddenly look uglier lol.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 29, 2020)

Not a big fan of the jock personality, honestly, or even the fitness hobby. However, the jocks I do like I really really love!
Genji is my starter, and I loved him before I knew anything about the game at all. Basically, he’s staying with me forever and my number one buddy.
Biff, Idek, I was doing rate my villagers one day and was like ‘what’s a biff?’ And for some reason when I saw him I just thought he was such a cute, angry boy and now I don’t just love him, but I am liking all the hippos more and more. So he was like my gateway drug of hippos. Why? 
Stinky is a glorious, precious weirdo. (He lives on my partner’s island.
Teddy, Snake, and Scoot in particular are also growing on me. But I really can’t handle an island full of jocks working out and asking about my muscles all the time!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)

im not really a big fan of the jock personality


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 29, 2020)

I agree with anyone here that has Roald in their Tier S! He's definitely the best!


----------



## Aromatisse (Jun 29, 2020)

Sprocket, my fav ♡∩(︶▽︶)∩♡


----------



## Miele (Jun 29, 2020)

Jocks are not my cup of tea, but Roald changed my mind. S Rank has the appearance of soft boys, but all they think about is muscles. Love that


----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

I can see based on everyone else's lists I'm about to hurt some feelings with where I placed Dom.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

This is the coolest thing!!
Is it obvious that I don't really like jocks? lol


----------



## Tehya Faye (Jun 30, 2020)

This was pretty fun! There's a lot of Jocks I really like, but after B tier I'm just kinda eh on them for one reason or another.

.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Jun 30, 2020)

Pretty sure Moose the mouse in in everyone's bottom tier.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

okay so Dom and Genji are just another tier because my love for them in comparison to other jock villagers is completely different! Tigers and Lions in animal crossing do not appeal to me at all. Or male mice for that matter. Gorillas have to be my ALL TIME worst type of villager their design is so gross.


----------



## courtky (Jun 30, 2020)

Dang I wish this worked on mobile  what a shame!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

courtky said:


> Dang I wish this worked on mobile  what a shame!


It works on my mobile! I just rotated my phone and was able to do it!  (Hope this helps)


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

I love seeing how differing people's opinions are. My island is currently jockless but coming round to inviting one back (and yes I think Dom looks adorable yet ridiculous as a jock, that's why I like him).


----------



## saerom (Jun 30, 2020)

scoot and rod are the only jocks i trust. bud and kid cat seem chill. also who doesnt love roald?


----------



## courtky (Jun 30, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> It works on my mobile! I just rotated my phone and was able to do it! ☺ (Hope this helps)


Thank you! I didn't think to rotate it! I'll have to do this later


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 30, 2020)

Ok, it was hard on the B and C tier because I had some of them on previous games and I loved them a lot.
Genji just owns my heart


----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Almost forgot to do these! To be honest, I don't have super strong feelings about any of the jocks. Even the ones I like I'm not SUPER excited about. But, I think Samson and Teddy are really cute. Mack, too. And Coach has grown on me since I've had him in my town!

And, Pierce. His design is not my favorite BUT I have fun memories with him. Back in the original game, he lived in my BFF's town, and when we picked our "boyfriends" she picked him as hers (back then, sometimes the jocks could have kinda flirty dialogue as I remember it... also, we were dorky preteens). Then, he moved and she was sad. THEN he showed up in my town and she was legit annoyed with me for a minute, like I "stole" her boyfriend  She got over it quick, of course, but it was funny, and for some reason I remember that. Dunno if she would. He ended up living in my town for a really long time! I... don't actually remember him moving out?
For that reason, I'd definitely take Pierce in my town!

Also, I know Genji tends to be popular... but I just can't get that excited about him for some reason.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

They're all ranked in basically exact order, with those on the left being the best and going in descending order of favoritism as the lines progress.

S Tier: Ribbot is one of my absolute favorite villagers, if not the absolute favorite. Sterling edges out Sprocket because I really love the aesthetic of knights, and I feel like Sterling just has something to him that gives him that extra push to get him to second place.

A Tier: All of these are really solid villagers who I really love as well. 

B Tier: Still good, but I don't like them _as_ much as A tiers.

C and D I don't have much to say about.


----------



## metswee (Jul 1, 2020)

Heres mine! I love jocks and I think Id like to have S A and B jocks in my town at some point


----------



## paleogamer11 (Aug 14, 2020)

Here is my tier list. Ignore the placement of Hamlet and Rory; they're now A tier for me. Sprocket is my favorite of the jocks, Jitters is my least favorite of this personality. In each tier, the villagers are order by alphabetical order.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Aug 14, 2020)

Oy imma throw down with y’all who put Sterling in low tiers


----------



## Hedgehugs (Aug 14, 2020)

just realizing that even though i love the jock personality i don't care for half the designs oops.


----------



## Uffe (Aug 14, 2020)

Some of them I didn't realize were jocks. Makes me wonder why jocks aren't as popular.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 14, 2020)

My opinions on these Have changed so much since I started playing





I’m sorry, lions with soul patches, I just can’t handle it...


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Aug 14, 2020)

This was fun to do. As you can tell, I reaaaaally love this villager personality. XD My island will be going jock-less for a while to hopefully summon Rudy to my campsite!


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 14, 2020)

I am genuinely concerned for anyone who puts Moose in any tier other than the bottom one


----------



## Theoneandonlymegan (Aug 14, 2020)

Here’s mine


----------



## kayleee (Aug 14, 2020)

poncho is def. my favorite jock


----------



## Snowifer (Aug 14, 2020)

Here's my tier list:


----------



## Swiftest_Dreams (Aug 14, 2020)

Here’s my ranking!


----------



## smonikkims (Aug 14, 2020)

I've never made a tier list before. Here's mine!


----------



## JSS (Aug 14, 2020)

The OP with Dom in D tier   Not poking fun, I just find it funny considering his popularity

My tier list would be:
Roald
The rest


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

pls ban anyone who put dom in any lower tier


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Oct 12, 2020)

Oh man I'm doing all the tier threads now oof


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 12, 2020)

I think


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2020)

Hmm apparently I'm a bit picky about jocks


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 12, 2020)

I was not a huge fan of jocks because most of them don’t fit the “theme/aesthetic” of my island (woodlands/forest), but then I met Bam on a dream island and fell in love with that bright blue doe eyed baby.  (There’s still a lot of “meh” jocks though imo. Look at how full that C tier is!)


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

felt mean putting so many in the lowest tier but i really haven't had many jocks in my town due to my undying love for genji and none of them really seem to appeal to me


----------



## tumut (Oct 12, 2020)

My favorite personality type. 

Cute froggies, luchador cat, chill af Lion with shades, Jester crocodile, big fat Teddy bear that looks like brock from pokemon, literally Snake from MGS... just so many hidden gems among these dudes. 



People who don't like jocks because they think their kawaii pastel uwu pink themed islands are too good for them...You are weak and pathetic and you will perish.


----------



## melco (Oct 12, 2020)

Shocking truth.. I see a lot of people grouping the tigers together, but I feel differently about them


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't like many of the jock villagers... And I have kid cat now, and don't understand the hype


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 13, 2020)

wheee these are so fun! I'm not a fan of a lot of jocks, but I really do adore those on the S tier. A tier are those I would probably have on my island if I could have more than 10 villagers! B tier are those whose design seem interesting to me, I kinda like the lions and most of the tigers haha.

I remember having Rudy in my campsite a few days ago and I almost took him in, if I weren't creeped out a bit by his smile :c


----------



## Psicat (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 13, 2020)

Here is mine, I don't really like many jocks xD


----------



## Skunk (Oct 13, 2020)

gross personality​


----------



## kay_owowens (Oct 13, 2020)

I don't think my opinions are shared by too many people, but here! Also so much of A tier is biased--


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 13, 2020)

I'm absolutely shocked by the lack of dog jock villagers. If any animal is a jock, it'd be a dog! Mac is a sweet baby though, and my boy Drift is obviously getting S tier. I'm pretty meh on most jock villagers, I'd only invite tiers S and A to my island.


----------



## Fye (Oct 13, 2020)

Not really a fan of the personality in general, but I love the ones in my S and A ranks and wouldn't mind having the ones in B either.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

I used to hate jocks all because of my bad experience with the only jock that I had in NL, and now, the list of jocks I like and am interested in continues to grow. Of course, Rudy is #1 of them all on my list followed by Frobert, Drift and Dom . A couple months ago, some of the A tier would be in the D tier, but thankfully, I browsed through a lot of the threads about villagers you never thought you’d like or underrated favorites.


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2020)

my opinion on some villagers have changed over the last few months so,, figured i’d redo my tier lists so that they’re more accurate c’:







Spoiler: my may 2020 tier list


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

Jocks aren't my favorite personality type, but I've definitely grown attached to some of them.


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 14, 2020)

As you can see, I REALLY like the jock villagers View attachment 326862


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2020)

I have both Sly and Pierce on my island and find them both awesome. Love the military spin on Sly and Pierce is just a good looking yet colorful design. Though I'm constantly debating if I'd rather have Drift and Sheldon as well! Drift has that interesting pattern and color scheme going on while Sheldon is just adorable!

 I also really enjoy Bud and Sterling's theme, but Bud's eyes and Sterling's home places them in A tier instead. All of these guys seem pretty over looked by the community, but the community has it's head shoved into Dom's wool too much to actually appreciate the others. 

 I don't find either Dom or Genji as incredible as the fanbase seems to push them as. Not in the slightest. Dom is pretty normal looking and nothing too special to me. Not bad though, just not the MUST HAVE people have turned him into. While Genji is kind of ugly with that bowl cut hair paired with no nose with huge blush circles to finish off his weird face. His home exterior is nice though. 

 But even those guys can't compete with how hideous the F tier guys are. Just eww.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 15, 2020)

Dom is 100% my son and probably my favorite villager in the game.  Genji's grown on me a ton since he joined my island, so he's up there as well, and between the two of them I've come around to liking the jock personality type a lot more than I expected.  I'd probably take most of the A tier villagers as well, although I don't really intend on giving up Dom or Genji, so there probably won't be any jock openings anytime soon. 

Sprocket and Sheldon are probably the only villagers in this game that I'd put into F tier. 

Sprocket was my starter jock on my first ever island.  I reset super early, like less than a few days in, and he's haunted me on villager hunts ever since. 

Sheldon showed up on my previous island as the forced campsite villager.  I don't know how or why.  He's not smug.  He shouldn't have been there.  And yet there he was, demanding a spot on my island.  The fact that his house interior is actually really cute did not endear him to me.  How dare he.  

And then he showed up _again_ on my current island as the starter jock.  _Why_.


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 15, 2020)

Honestly I'm not a huge jock person (though with my personality, that tracks haha!). However, I think Rudy is just adorable (reminds me of a vintage stuffed animal!) and I didn't get the hype with Dom at first, but his expressions are just so adorable..... I got him by chance when island hopping, and grabbed him for potentially trading, but have fallen in love with him!! I found him and Genji hanging out, and thought it was super adorable, them being gym bros... Also the lion designs are cool, with the two at the end reminding me of Hughes from FMA, lol!


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

Bam is definitely my favorite, and Axel is my enemy.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 22, 2020)

Lots of jocks I dislike lmao


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

I reaaaaaaally dislike the lions in this game. Overall I LOVE the jocks though, they're super funny. I couldn't have two on my island though, they are just too similar in dialogue.


----------



## deana (Oct 29, 2020)

Apparently I didn't do this one yet so I'll do it now 





I actually don't care for the jock personality dialog very much but nobody can deny they have some of the best character designs!


----------



## John Wick (Oct 29, 2020)

Teddy.

Just Teddy.

Maybe Pierce too.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 29, 2020)

Here’s mine! I love my S tier and Sprocket is my dreamie!
Me seeing Kid Cat on everyone’s list so high up makes me feel guilty for passing him up. Also Boone just is the bottom of the bottom. After doing this I feel like alot of the designs don’t fit the jock personality, Cousteau looks like a cranky or lazy rather than jock. Same with Billy and others.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

the froggy boys drift and frobert are the best, though i don't love ribbot as much and tad is okay but i don't have a connection to him since i have never had him in any of my animal crossing towns/islands. scoot is perfect and i want him, i have teddy and genji and have had rudy.
rod is super cute but doesn't fit my current island theme so he is a.
cousteau is one of the uglier frogs but i mean... you still have to like him...
if i ever got moose on my island i would restart, i don't even care i cannot stand him and would die if i got him for some reason. ok maybe a bit overdramatic but i would immediately kick him out and suffer the entire time he had the audacity to lay step on and tainting my island.


----------



## DaviddivaD (Sep 5, 2021)

Sad to see Jitters low on everybody's list. He was my best friend in Wild World.


----------



## Snek (Sep 5, 2021)

Snek said:


> Sparro was my first ever jock. Kid Cat and the robot duo are my favsView attachment 263080








Not surprised when I did this again. Sparro, Ribbot and Kid Cat will always take the top. I've really come to like Rudy a lot more. I still love Snake and Sprocket but don't consider them my personal S class. It also looks like I've come to like more jocks than I used to, like Jitters. When someone mentioned Jitters was Brazilian I instantly liked him more. I still think a lot of them have terrible designs though. A lot of the D class will probably stay that way, simply because I don't like their designs.


----------



## Moritz (Sep 5, 2021)

My list 
Lots of great jocks
Lots of duds too


----------



## Merielle (Sep 5, 2021)

This is just a normal favorites tier list but I'm being silly with the tier names, I'm not actually trying to rank how strong the jock villagers are ahaha




*Strongest in the land: *They cannot be defeated.  Being a little more serious, Rod, Sterling, and Dom are my favorite jocks—Rod is adorable (he's a pirate mouse!!), I love knights, and Dom's expressions are too darn cute.

*Unbelievably powerful: *If I tried to fight them, I'd almost certainly lose.  These are all jocks I also really like.  I've had a few (Moose, who was a very good neighbor, Boone, who's one of my favorite gorillas, and Mott, who I enjoyed lecturing to clean up his room), but I'd be thrilled to have all the others here as well.  Special shoutouts go to Billy, because I love elderly villagers, and Buck, because I love donkeys.  Teddy, Flip, and Sheldon are all really cute.

*Worthy opponents: *If we were to battle, I don't know who would win in the end.  I really like all these guys, and wouldn't mind having them.  Cousteau seems like a happy sort and I feel like he'd be easy to get along with, but I'm pretty iffy on certain aspects of his design.

*I could probably beat them in a fight, but at what cost?: *I wouldn't want to battle with these fellas—if I won, I'd feel bad.  These jocks aren't my favorites, but I'd give them all a passing grade.  Cobb isn't exactly what I'd call a "cute" villager, but I find the whole mad scientist concept around him to be pretty amusing.  Sparro is my birthday twin, which makes it a little easier to overlook that... uncomfortably intense gaze of his.

*Challenge me again when you're stronger: *These jocks need to train harder if they want to defeat me.  I'm not too big a fan of these designs, although Axel lost favor with me when he scared off my first golden stag in New Horizons.  Sly showed up in my New Leaf campsite a grand total of _four times.  _I guess I should be glad he liked the place so much, but he was never who I was hoping to see when I walked into that tent.

*Do you even lift bro?: *I'd win. I'm just not a fan of these. I find Rudy's design a little unsettling.


----------



## Nunnafinga (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Stikki (Sep 5, 2021)

S tier - All my favourite guys, with a special shoutout to Teddy, my ultimate frenemy who gave me the most amusement out of all of them.

A tier - Great guys, enjoyed having them in my towns/island. Also some that I haven't met but like the design of.

B tier - These guys are pretty cool

C tier - Neutral on these

D tier - Meh...no thanks

Tank - Tank. TANK! He became the villager embodiment of a creeper I knew irl. Me and my bf were laughing about how Tank kinda looks like an animal version of that guy and I thought it would be funny to change his greetings/catchphrases/nicknames to references to things this guy said. And they were CREEPY. So then Tank's marching around town, dropping his creep lines like a boss. It was funny at first, but then it started to feel sinister. I already had his pic, but didn't have any jock amiibos at that point, so all I could do was try to replace him with any jocks that came to the campsite, or wait for him to ask to leave and agree, so I could island hop for another jock (wasn't picky about which, would've taken any in D tier). In the meantime, Tank's creepy lines had started to catch on. This was horrifying. With all the will in the world, there was no way I could tolerate even cute and innocent animals such as Anicotti happily chirping that out. So I just used the next camper, no matter who it was, to boot him out, with the view to let one of my extra personality types go and get a new jock then.

 But it didn't end there, oh no.

I was visiting my bf's island one night, which was under construction. It was rainy and misty. Out of the mist this figure just slowly appeared, with my bf exclaiming "Wait...who's that?" and it was Tank! My bf had stupidly left a plot open on his island and forgot about it. He'd met Tank on my island at some point, so Tank greeted him by name and said "Remember me?" then informed him he recently moved in. It was like something out of a lifetime movie. My bf clearly hadn't realised he'd moved in either (I dunno how he could've missed that, but I guess he really pounds on the switch to skip the announcements) for a couple of days, as Tank was already wandering around outside. He was more stubborn about giving his pic to my bf, and we both make it a thing to collect the pics before they leave, I think this started back in NL, in my last town there. So my bf changed all his catchphrases to terrible things haha. 

In both of our islands, the ghost of Tank lingered on for some time after he was gone, in the form of other villagers taking on his terrible sleazy lines like he was a good role model, gosh!


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 5, 2021)

decided to give this a shot since i just did one for the normals.





i already knew going into this that the majority of these guys were going to be in the bottom tier. honestly, i should've added an f tier for some of them, but i couldn't be asked. i don't care for a lot of the jock designs, as this list shows, and their personality can be insufferable for me without a good design. not to mention that some of them just look downright creepy. yeah, i'd believe that moose wears the same sweaty shirt for a week straight. 

s tier -- kid cat is both a superhero and a king. bill has a very cute design, and i'd invite him if i had room. i know people are going to side-eye me for having stinky in this tier with a design like that, but he was cool at the start of my NL town, and look... a cat called stinky? who wears underpants as a wrestling mask? that's the kind of humor and stupidness that appeals to me. besides, everyone has that one ugly villager they love that everyone else hates, and he's mine. 

a tier is empty because nobody matches those three for me. maybe roald, but i wasn't sure. 

b tier is for the only other designs i find particularly likable. in case it wasn't obvious, i tend to like 'em simple and/or cute. hamlet was also my NH starting jock. 

c tier is for the designs i find tolerable and wouldn't mind. if one of these guys moved in randomly, i'd be like, "meh, okay". 

d tier is for the designs i don't care for. if one of these guys moved in randomly, i'd grimace a little or let out a sigh. 

f tier that i was too lazy to include is for designs i flat out don't like. get out of my town. who would've gone in here? boone, sly, sparro, cobb, moose, jitters, louie, rory, buck, coach, curly and peck.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 5, 2021)

Stikki said:


> View attachment 398466
> 
> S tier - All my favourite guys, with a special shoutout to Teddy, my ultimate frenemy who gave me the most amusement out of all of them.
> 
> ...



I'm cracking up, this Tank saga needs to be made into a major motion picture!


----------



## Stikki (Sep 5, 2021)

ayeeprill said:


> I'm cracking up, this Tank saga needs to be made into a major motion picture!


I'm thinking an entire horror franchise dedicated to Tank's antics tbh


----------



## Rosch (Sep 5, 2021)

Rosch said:


> View attachment 263443



Quoting myself and posting again because my choices have significantly changed since last year.


----------



## JemAC (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm not a huge fan of the jock villagers, they're all about working out and I'm more about sleeping instead that we have a bit of a personality clash and I'm not keen on a number of designs but there are still a few I do think are good.

*Tier S: *I don't currently have any jocks on my island in NH, though Poncho has been living in my NL town for quite a few months, but these are probably the only ones that would be welcome to stay on my island permanently. They are all from species that I really like and have colour schemes that I think look good, while Poncho and Bill in particular are very cute.

*Tier A: *I've either previously had these villagers (Hamlet was my original jock villager) or would be willing to pick them up while island hopping if I decided to look for a jock or was running out of NMTs. I'd be unlikely to keep any of these ones permanently but think they're all strong jock villagers and would be happy enough to keep them around long enough to get to know them better and collect their photos.

*Tier B: *Most of these are part of species that I like or just have designs that I think are quite nice. I'd be unlikely to go villager hunting for them but wouldn't really mind if they were random move ins and would be willing to give them a chance on my island though I don't like them as much as the villagers in the above tiers.

*Tier C: *I'm pretty indifferent to these villagers, there isn't really anything awful about any of them but there also isn't anything that really draws me to them, they're just quite average to me. It wouldn't bother me if any of them were random move ins on my island and I'd probably keep them around for a bit but I'd be more likely to kick these villagers off my island sooner then the ones above.

*Tier D: *Not very keen on most of these villagers, some are from species that I'm just not interested in and others have designs I'm not really a fan of, in particular Stinky who has a bad name and awful colour scheme. I'd rather not have these villagers turn up on my island though I don't dislike them as much as the Tier F villagers.

*Tier F: *My least favourite jocks, I'd hate for them to randomly move into my island and I'd be using an amiibo card to kick them back out. I don't really like the gorilla villagers and while I find some better then others these two do not fall into that category. I dislike Moose's hair, especially the facial parts, and I'm not keen on Coach's rough stubble look. Peck has odd eyes which are a bit creepy without the pupil while Cobb's glasses make his eyes look a bit strange too and I dislike his colour scheme.


----------



## Audrey Marie (Sep 6, 2021)

S: These guys are so cute!
A: I like these guys and wouldn't mind them on my island
B: Indifferent to. Wouldn't mind them.
C: Do not like.
D: HATE HATE HATE


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 6, 2021)

not really a fan of jock villagers but decided to give it a go since i just did the normal villagers one recently;





*Tier S: *kid cat and genji, they cute so i gave them the top
*Tier A: *next row of villagers are also cute and i could ignore the fact that they have a jock personality
*Tier B: *the i like them and they can stay category
*Tier C: *the their okay, but once i get their photo they will have to leave category
*Tier D: *the not a fan category


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2021)

The jocks are my favorite personality type. Mac gets his own tier, because why not? Mac is the best, period. Sly, Rudy, and Leonardo are my favorites in the first tier.


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Mestear (Sep 9, 2021)

Drift has the biggest smile and unbelievably cheerfull attitude. Resseted for him in New Horizons since I never got the chance to met him in previous games. Also, I really adore his cute pattern. About Tad, he may seem like a plain frog to someone but whatever. Still hecking cute. Ribbot - unique design, frog, nothing else I need. Frobert may sometimes be a small jerk, he left my town in New Leaf, but I forget him that act of pure silliness. It's easy to be forgiven if you're a frog. Not much could I say about Cousteau. But would definitely invite him to my island. Kid Cat - simply amazing. Roald.. damn, in Wild World that boy was one of the best villagers in my town, chunky mad lad with catchphrase "Firetruck" made lotsa my days.

And I must admit, Buck kinda scares me.


----------



## Beanz (Sep 9, 2021)

most of them are on the bottom because im  picky


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 9, 2021)

Jocks are a group that really grew on me. As a lazy person, totally uninterested in sports I did not expect to like them at all. But they are just…so fun and sweet and eager that is hard to not love them.





I expect over time, more of them will be added to the S tier. I truly don’t want to have three jocks at once on an island…but at the same time I love you enough of the designs to probably have three or more.

hamlet and Stinky are both perfection. Still not sure Mac snd Flip should not also be in S tier.

the A tier are all really excellent and of course I am particularly attached to my specific iteration of a Genji, who has been on my main island since day one.

B tier are also excellent and I could see more experience with any of them moving them up to A at least. Across the board chickens seem to have moved higher on my tier lists over the last several months. But I know think goose is really cute! really love frobert’s coloring and Sparro is one of my favorite birds.

C tier are all villagers I still like. Drift is another cute and colorful frog, pierce is my favorite eagle.

D tier there is at least one thing that I don’t quite like about their designs - like mott’s beard and coloring, or the robots - sorru robots, or I am not even quite sure about what it is with Cody but he look mean (?)

F tier are the only ones I strongly dislike. Sorry dudes. You just are not for me.


----------



## smug villager (Sep 9, 2021)

I like the jock personality type but there just aren't too many Designs I'm crazy about, you know?


----------



## FaerieRose (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 29, 2021)

Fun! Here’s mine!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 29, 2021)

Yeah I'm not too into jocks


----------



## Orius (Oct 13, 2021)

I don't like jocks. No offense to any jocks out there in real life. lol But the ones in the games tend to play to that stereotypical musclehead image, which I find to be incredibly annoying.





Only reason I have Kid Cat on my island to be honest is because he goes well with Agent S.


----------



## Elov (Oct 17, 2021)

Had to include my boy Ace.


----------



## Envy (Oct 17, 2021)

Elov said:


> Had to include my boy Ace.



Same. I've been waiting for Ace to return since WW removed him. I'm so excited!


----------



## Elov (Oct 17, 2021)

Envy said:


> Same. I've been waiting for Ace to return since WW removed him. I'm so excited!


Yeah, I can't believe he finally made a comeback after all of these years! He was my favorite villager when I was a kid, so happy to finally have him back again.


----------



## Quaint (Oct 17, 2021)




----------

